# laser as self defense against animal



## mintakax (Jan 4, 2006)

I have a remote cabin that is sometimes frequented by bears and mountain lions. I'm curious if a class IIIb laser would be useful in a confrontation with either of these creatures. I have great respect for both of these animals and would be very reluctant to cause them any harm, except in an extreme emergency when all else had failed.
Any comments ?


----------



## Davidgojr (Jan 4, 2006)

I think it might be better than nothing. Every animal that encounters some type of new stimulus will react with a fight or flight reaction to the bright dot and beam. Usually, animals tend to be scared of these types of unusual conditions but each animal is different and I wouldn't bet my safety that the animal would always flee.


----------



## Robban (Jan 4, 2006)

Considering how dogs and cats react to lasers (by chasing them) I'm not sure this is a great idea. And I assume you're not talking about carrying a laser with you instead of say a gun? Running from a bear while trying to hit it with a laser (in the eyes) that is about 2mm in diameter seems unlikely hehe. Standing in your cabin and shining a laser towards them might make them curious rather than scare them away.

Personally I would go with something that goes BANG, be it a gun or firecrackers.

Of course I'm in no way an expert in animal behaviour, I'm just going by gut feeling here.


----------



## mintakax (Jan 4, 2006)

Doesnt the military use lasers to "stun the enemy". Also wouldn't a higher power unit (say 95mw) cause some kind of temporary or permanent blindness to the animal ? Anyways, I'm just curious. I dont carry a gun and probably never will, although I do carry around one of those "boat horns". And yes, my dog absolutely loves to chase my 5mw greenie...he cant resist it. I've used it to lure him back to me when he has decided to bolt the other way.


----------



## Kiessling (Jan 4, 2006)

As other said ... a Laser isn't a serious self defense option, and I'd like to avoid a thread-drift in a direction where we talk about shining high powered lasers at animals.
bernhard

P.S.: davidgojr ... please reduce the size of you sigline-pic, it is a bit on the large side. thanx


----------



## dougmccoy (Jan 7, 2006)

I know a bit about animal behaviour and would strongly advise against your proposed idea. Most wild animals, bears included, prefer not to come into contact with humans unless there is a need. The need (in this case) with bears would propably be either hunger or you are somewhere he/she wants to go.

In either situation you become competition (or the food) and bears usually win unless these types of competition unless (a) you frighten them away or (b) you escape. 

Very loud noises usually work, ie. gunfire etc. However, pain usually acts as a positive stimulus and bears which are used to fighting and hurting each other are then almost impossible to stop by a man unless killed. 

You would stand only a 50/50 chance of blinding a charging bear in one eye with a laser (remember he's got two) and he's also got an acute sense of smell. OBTW charging bears cover ground quicker than you can run despite there size!

I would honestly rate your chances of succeeding with this idea as zero and bear attacks are usually fatal if you are unable to effect an escape.

In this situation it is better to have a Gun than a Laser!

Doug


----------



## Kiessling (Jan 7, 2006)

ok ... so we'll have to close this one.

Doug ... this is not because of your post.

bernhard


----------

